# Trust



## pauslon (Nov 27, 2013)

I found out my wife cheated on me when on a business trip over two months ago. I want to be with her in the end and I am willing to forgive, something I NEVER thought I would be able to do before I found out about the affair. My wife is very attractive and has men approach her ALL the time b/c 1) her looks 2) her personality (ie she not a b*tch towards any person!, one of the attributes I love about her). She claims this is the ONLY time she has ever done something like this. Outside of this event, I am the only man she has ever had sex with. We have two young children together and WE would do anything for them. 

Here's the deal: She works full time. Men are always around her and she has made friends with many of them. She has very close relationship with some of the men, I had been suspicious before but always brushed it off as "she would never cheat on me". Well now that she has, how do I regain the trust in her? She has opened access to me for her work email and phone but I know there are ways to pursue things outside of these parameters...I desperately want to trust her but my instinct tells me there are more lies... I have ultimately concluded I must put faith in her trust and have trust rebuilt but I am struggling and I feel there are still lies out there..... We have been going to marriage counseling since I found out so I know SHE wants to this work as much as I do. How do TRUST again?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

This thread needs to be in the infidelity forum.


----------



## pauslon (Nov 27, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> This thread needs to be in the infidelity forum.


Sorry. How do I go that?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ask the moderators to move it, or since this thread has only a few posts, delete it here and repost it there.


----------

